# KDP account terminated! Any advice would be much appreciated



## Zay475 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi there,

I woke this morning to find an email telling me that my KDP account has been terminated. I was given no explanation other than there had been suspicious activity on my account.

I am truly baffled by this as I have not really used my account this year at all, I ran a five day promo through select in early summer and that's about it. I haven't sold any books this year as I have not advertised. I have been working on my new novel and had planned to relaunch my other three alongside my new one in January next year.

I have not sold a lot of books to date and am really still learning the craft, so this has come as a huge blow. I have read the violations many times and cannot see anything that I may have done. 

I have tried to contact KDP through my account and any message I attempt to send is greeted with a 404 error meaning I cannot send e message! I cannot find an alternative email address to contact them and at this moment I'm literally stuck, they have no way of contacting them by phone and I can't send a message because my account is terminated, don't know why it's terminated and can't rectify the situation because I can't get in touch!

Can anyone help me in any way?

Much appreciated and thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow. Nightmare. Really sorry to hear that. Not really got any advice, as it's not happened to me, but I'm sure someone will have some input.

Please keep us updated with what KDP say if they reply to you!

If you can't get through on the site, try using [email protected]

I've received emails from that address before.


----------



## Zay475 (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you so much my friend, much appreciated. i will try that address.

Kind regards


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

Somebody posted this and so just in case it ever happened to me, I copied it. I can't vouch for any of it, never used it.

Amazon, contact when you don't have an account: [email protected] U.S. and Canada: 1-866-216-1072 https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=508510
Go to https://www.amazon.com/ Scroll to the bottom of the page, in the footer is the link for "Help" In the left hand side bar, click "Author, Publisher, & Vendor Guides" Scroll down, choose Programs for Listing Items on Amazon.com Scroll down, click Kindle Direct Publishing]https://kdp.amazon.com/self-publishing/signin]Kindle Direct Publishing Ignore the Amazon KDP sign in page, scroll down to bottom of page to footer, click CONTACT US Ignore next sign in screen again, and now you should see an option to "If you don't have an account or can't access your account, you can skip sign in." Click that option. You are directed to a screen with multiple pull-down menus. I would suggest choosing Prime or Something else>Amazon Business Question>Contact by phone or email. Chose "Phone", input your phone number, and Amazon will call you.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry this happened to you! I'd try contacting the usual Support email first, then if nothing is resolved, Bezos. While I never had this particular problem, I did have a problem with taxes and persisted to prove there was a bug. KDP returned the money eventually without further questions, even after a bunch of emails saying everything was correct on their part. Don't give up! Ask to be bumped to a supervisor - bots won't help you.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sure it's not spam? I've had the exact same email. Have you tried logging into your normal amazon account?

I'm saying this because I've bombarded with all manner of junk emails claiming to be from amazon.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes there are often phishing or other scam emails saying your Amazon account has been terminated, your Apple account, etc etc. The goal is always to get you to click on something in the email and/or download an attachment, in order to install malware or get your personal info.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, absolutely; I've received a barrage of fake emails from Amazon, Apple, Walmart and others that claim that my account has been suspended or revoked  because of suspicious activity and that I need to be directed to a verification page. I have had emails warnings from PayPal recently that claim my account has been used by another and therefore my account is limited or put on hold. 

Check to make doubly sure these are not hackers/scams.


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

He says in his post that when he tries to access his KDP account he gets a 404 error message.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

That's very odd. You'd expect to get the login page, not 404.

I wonder if he clicked a link the email which said it was the kdp account page? (Might have been a malicious link where the server has since been taken down.)

OP, make sure you're going to https://kdp.amazon.com


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

If the account is terminated, there's no way to get into the account, you get an error page. You can't even use the Contact Us link because they only accept email from active accounts.

If there is an error, and it hasn't been corrected by now, the only recourse is the jeff at amazon dot com email. A team will get the message, not Bezos, and they can look into it, see into accounts and everything. If there was an error, they're the ones to fix it. If not, then the account is gone, whether the OP knows why or not (they would have gotten an email, likely a week or so ago, about account issues, then one terminating the account).


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Wouldn't a fool-proof way to check to see if your account is still active be to just see if your books are still live?  (does that sentence even make sense?)  

I mean, if you search for your author name and get a dog page, that's pretty much your answer, right? Because if your account truly has been terminated, all your books are off the shelf.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

ImaWriter said:


> Wouldn't a fool-proof way to check to see if your account is still active be to just see if your books are still live? (does that sentence even make sense?)
> 
> I mean, if you search for your author name and get a dog page, that's pretty much your answer, right? Because if your account truly has been terminated, all your books are off the shelf.


This should work. Amazon would still have any print books listed, as they're a different process and it takes a while for them to come down. Same with audible books. There may be a notice that the books can't be bought (out of stock or whatever).

The thing many don't realize is that Amazon does send warning emails. They can often go to spam/junk folders and be missed. One should always be checking to make sure nothing from KDP is missed, or the account may be gone before anyone can ask questions.


----------

